# Advocare?



## 23Sparkle

Hi everyone,

Has anyone tried advocare? I'm on day 8 and so far ive lost 12lbs.

Comment please!

:)


----------



## NickyT75

Ive never heard of it hun, what is it? :shrug:


----------



## 23Sparkle

Its a website for health and wellness, I'm doing the 24 day challenge from Advocare, its a 10 day herbal cleanse, and days 11-24 is the max phase, today is day 18 for me, but I was wondering if anyone has had any success with it? negative/positive?


----------



## xkatiex

my dad is on it right now, he said the first part is really hard, just to get used to. He also said you drop like 10lbs right away then its slow..but i think that is any diet...i wanted to try it but its expensive.. :(


----------



## 23Sparkle

You should try it, i already finished my challenge last weekend, it was amazing, people noticed the difference and I also did myself. I just got back from Spring breakthrough which is a mini success school, where you learn more about the Advocare products, the doctors (Judith Smith who is one of the doctors was there and spoke), and you learn more about the business side of it. I actually noticed the health benefit of the products coz I had been having problems with my period and it had been 3 mths since I hadn't gotten it, I use to last a month or 2 months with my period and had lots of clotting and I had to change all the time it was so comfortable but my period wasn't so long this time I think it was just 2 weeks, and ive only been on product for a month. So it was great that my period was over with in days before leaving to my trip this past weekend I was so happy! :)


----------



## 23Sparkle

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to update, so far the Advocare products have been helping me out with my cycle, I had a suprised visit from af 10 days ago and it was only 4 days with no clots and no heavy extreme bleeding like before was so happy & so relieved! Though the cramps the first day where horrible :(. Looks like my cycle is going back to normal since my cycle this time wasnt as long. So far I have lost 15 pounds and im getting ready to start the cleanse again next week on monday which im pretty excited about looking forward to more weight loss. I also started using the clearblue easy fertility monitor has anyone had any success with it? just wondering. It's my first time using it so lets see how it goes.

How's everyone doing?


----------

